# stool tests for food sensitivities



## lantana (Jan 31, 2002)

I realize maybe I should have posted this message here instead of on the other board:I'd appreciate any thoughtful opinions of the info on this site, and or on Doctor Fine and his labwww.enterolab.com/Who_Should_Be_Screened/#bloodMy college kid (diagnosed with ibs)is barely able to get out of bed and ibs meds seem to make her worse. I'm hoping that change in diet might help, and basically this Baylor Doc seems to have good ideas and good credentials. But I'm no scientist or even experienced patient, and I've already dragged my poor kid to too many uncaring or unscrupulous doctors. I'm trying to be more careful now. Thanks so much,Another worried mom


----------

